# Fiskars question



## scjotulman (Jul 20, 2014)

What's the difference between the X27 and Fiskars 375841-1001 Super Splitting Axe, 36-Inch ? Here is one at Amozon     http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-37584...5893905&sr=8-3&keywords=fiskars+splitting+axe     I saw one ar Sears but can't find out what the difference is.


----------



## Z33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks exactly the same. Someone had mentioned that they changed the handle color a while back. 

 I would guess that they are updating the product line and that's the new one.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 23, 2014)

seems like they will loose a lot of the product recognition by dropping the x?? label?


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought the X27 was the longer handled version of the original, IIRC there has been alot of discussion about the original causing misses and nearly taking out toes.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 23, 2014)

Thought the shorter version was called the X25


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 23, 2014)

Appears that they are different. 

http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-and-Yard-Care/Products/Axes-and-Striking-Tools


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks maybe cheaper painted face vs a coated on on the x27?? Probably made for a cheaper price point on amazon and walmart etc?


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 23, 2014)

Perhaps.

I need to get another. I left my short one (whatever it was, before the X25) at the lake last week, so I need one at home. I saw the black one at Farm & Home a couple of weeks ago for $50. 

I'll write a review


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 23, 2014)

I just bought a Stihl pro splitting  axe the other day, SUPER well built and quite a bit heavier than a Fiskars, but makes short work of large rounds.

http://www.stihlusa.com/products/hand-tools/axes/prosplitaxe/


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 24, 2014)

Part of the good part of the discard is its light weight.


----------



## scjotulman (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks like the only difference is the nonslip grip.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 24, 2014)

And its size


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 24, 2014)

Head looks same and there both 36"s??


----------



## nmcqueen469 (Oct 1, 2014)

The 36" 375841-1001 is on sale today at Sears for $37.99.  Price updates once you put it in your cart.

Yay or nay?

http://www.sears.com/fiskars-36-quo...4816&cpncode=35-256952819-2&redirectType=SRDT


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2014)

that's a big H*LL yes!


----------



## nmcqueen469 (Oct 1, 2014)

Done, you talked me into it  

Time to see what all the fuss is about with these things.  I've always used 6-12lb mauls since I was old enough to swing them, curious to see how this baby does.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2014)

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at the lack of weight, and speed you can achieve with little effort.

Let us know what you think....If you don't like it I'll buy it from 'ya!


----------



## lindnova (Oct 1, 2014)

I finally went to Ace Hardware and bought one last weekend.  They had one model called "splitting ax"  It has a 36" handle, but doesn't correspond to anything on their website.  I thought I got the longest one as I am tall.  It does work very good.


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 1, 2014)

I think there is a new some that amazon carried that is the same as the longest one but is a different color. Maybe the same


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Oct 2, 2014)

I haven't touched my 6 or 8 lb maul since I bought the x27


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 2, 2014)

I havent used my maul since I got the x27 at christmas either


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 3, 2014)

nmcqueen469 said:


> The 36" 375841-1001 is on sale today at Sears for $37.99.  Price updates once you put it in your cart.
> 
> Yay or nay?
> 
> http://www.sears.com/fiskars-36-quo...4816&cpncode=35-256952819-2&redirectType=SRDT


Shoot! I missed the sale.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 5, 2014)

scjotulman said:


> What's the difference between the X27 and Fiskars 375841-1001 Super Splitting Axe, 36-Inch ?      .


Looks like the difference is about 10 bucks.


----------



## awfarmington (Oct 9, 2014)

I just bought the X27 last week and I LOVE it. For any ladies wanting a review, it is a dream to split wood with. I don't have a lot of upper body strength (or lower body for that matter), but was able to split a large pile of mixed wood with minimal effort. I liked the light weight and the curve on the end of the handle for a better grip. I was actually a little disappointed when I finished, and there was nothing left to split lol.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 9, 2014)

Bought the X27 on sale a year ago and just put it on the shelf since I use the hydro. Had some XXL red oak rounds down on the driveway that needed to get smaller to move'em up the hill to the house. Thought what the heck and took the X27 down. Wow! Where was this thing back when I was hand splitting everything?


----------



## craigbaill (Oct 16, 2014)

Well Brother Bart...your comments made me take a second look at the X27. I bought one and I like it. I did find a few it wont split and I cant lop pieces off the side. The axe head bounced right off...and thats a 6" dia log!! guess that one will go in the "dry a bit longer" pile


----------



## Thislilfishy (Oct 16, 2014)

The Canadian tire site has this listed as the x27 but it clearly isn't. It was on sale however (20% off) so I bought it anyhow. I have nothing to split right now and don't have an x27 to compare it to. I wonder if this is replacing the x27? If you read them both they seem to have the same description on the fiskars site..at a glance anyhow. On my homemade soapstone hearthpad...stove install Wednesday!






Also HAD to buy the estwing black eagle...it looks cool...hope it works just as well as it looks. I love my old estwing hammer, 15 years of severe daily abuse and still in one piece! But I digress.  I might run out and try to split off some kindling later for giggles.

Ian


----------



## fossil (Oct 16, 2014)

Or kill some Orcs.


----------



## Thislilfishy (Oct 16, 2014)

fossil said:


> Or kill some Orcs.



Hah...yeah I was just looking at the two axes and noticing they were all black. Thinking the only thing missing there is my Benelli Nova and I've got an all black zombie killing trio!

Ian


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 16, 2014)

The handle is different in color and the coating on the head is different, but looks like the head is shaped the same as the X25/X27 head.  My Walmart has only this all black 36" model.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 16, 2014)

The l


BrotherBart said:


> Bought the X27 on sale a year ago and just put it on the shelf since I use the hydro. Had some XXL red oak rounds down on the driveway that needed to get smaller to move'em up the hill to the house. Thought what the heck and took the X27 down. Wow! Where was this thing back when I was hand splitting everything?


I got one a couple years ago also. Wasn't that impressed. Better than a maul in some ways depending on the wood species and grain. Doesn't hold a flame to the hydro though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 16, 2014)

I was glad it was here. Bought it on sale for $31 shipping included and can't find where I left my maul.

And after using the X27 I ain't looking too hard for it.


----------



## skfire (Oct 17, 2014)

so I gave in to the fiskars tsunami of incredible raving reviews and bought one last spring. Used it all summer and I can now have an opinion based on actual experience.

straight grain ash, red oak etc no knots...easy quick, light and all day, but requires more whacks than the maul.

knotty, maples, elm, fatties and uglies gimme my nasty ass maul wedge..no contest

*best set up, split the rounds in half with one maul blast and then quarter with the x27*.

Also have this nagging feeling it will not survive long...my maul has gone through 24 cords or more..with 0 repairs..except tape on handle...

if I change my mind later and can't split manually...super split.

scott


----------



## Maul4life (Oct 17, 2014)

..are these all made in China now? Not a deal breaker, but I thought I had one made in Finland??


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2014)

Maul4life said:


> ..are these all made in China now? Not a deal breaker, but I thought I had one made in Finland??



If they are then Fiskars is lying on their website:

"Proudly made in Finland, our axes are crafted in the Nordic spirit to be simple, functional and effective, helping you get more work done in less time."


----------



## 1750 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been impressed with how durable the edge is.    I've never sharpened it, and it's still sharper than the splitting maul I bought at Lowes, that I've sharpened 3 or 4 times.

I wonder if the metallurgists among this group have an opinion about why/how it maintains that edge so well.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 18, 2014)

skfire said:


> Also *have this nagging feeling it will not survive long*...my maul has gone through 24 cords or more..with 0 repairs..except tape on handle...
> 
> scott


Over the years I've gone through dozens of mauls, some of them had wooden handles, some has fiberglass handles, one even had a metal handle, on every one of them, without exception, the head got loose on the handle and eventually came off or broke off within a couple years of use.
What I like about the Fiskars, and what sets it apart is the way the head is fastened to the handle. I've have two Fiskars for 3 years now, the X25 and the X27, and neither one is showing any signs of the head coming the slightest bit loose or the handle breaking.
My only complaint about Fiskars is that they don't make one with a really large head on it like a proper splitting maul. Their largest head, the X27, is more like a large axe head and is only about 4 pounds, although they don't give the actual weight of their heads for some reason. It still splits quite well, but I'd like to have, or at least try, a Fiskars with a 6 or 8 pound maul head on it.


----------



## skfire (Oct 18, 2014)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Over the years I've gone through dozens of mauls, some of them had wooden handles, some has fiberglass handles, one even had a metal handle, on every one of them, without exception, the head got loose on the handle and eventually came off or broke off within a couple years of use.
> What I like about the Fiskars, and what sets it apart is the way the head is fastened to the handle. I've have two Fiskars for 3 years now, the X25 and the X27, and neither one is showing any signs of the head coming the slightest bit loose or the handle breaking.
> My only complaint about Fiskars is that they don't make one with a really large head on it like a proper splitting maul. Their largest head, the X27, is more like a large axe head and is only about 4 pounds, although they don't give the actual weight of their heads for some reason. It still splits quite well, but I'd like to have, or at least try, a Fiskars with a 6 or 8 pound maul head on it.


 
I agree, that is why my maul is a welded wedge head on a metal bar..no issues

my concern with the fiskars is the fiberglass handle going.

like you said though an 8- pounder head would be a better choice for me as well


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 18, 2014)

skfire said:


> I agree, that is why my maul is a welded wedge head on a metal bar..no issues
> 
> my concern with the fiskars is the fiberglass handle going.
> 
> like you said though an 8- pounder head would be a better choice for me as well


Well the Fiskars handle are tough, but not indestructible, there are cases of the handles breaking on the Fiskars, but this is where the Fiskars shines again and is step above other mauls . The Fiskars has a lifetime warranty on their stuff, if the handle breaks contact the company and they will send you a completely new maul. A few people on this forum have reportedly received new splitters, so they do stand behind their warranty.

BTW the handle is made of aluminum.


----------



## skfire (Oct 18, 2014)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Well the Fiskars handle are tough, but not indestructible, there are cases of the handles breaking on the Fiskars, but this is where the Fiskars shines again and is step above other mauls . The Fiskars has a lifetime warranty on their stuff, if the handle breaks contact the company and they will send you a completely new maul. A few people on this forum have reportedly received new splitters, so they do stand behind their warranty.
> 
> BTW the handle is made of aluminum.


 

nice..thank u


----------



## Rossco (Oct 18, 2014)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Over the years I've gone through dozens of mauls, some of them had wooden handles, some has fiberglass handles, one even had a metal handle, on every one of them, without exception, the head got loose on the handle and eventually came off or broke off within a couple years of use.
> What I like about the Fiskars, and what sets it apart is the way the head is fastened to the handle. I've have two Fiskars for 3 years now, the X25 and the X27, and neither one is showing any signs of the head coming the slightest bit loose or the handle breaking.
> My only complaint about Fiskars is that they don't make one with a really large head on it like a proper splitting maul. Their largest head, the X27, is more like a large axe head and is only about 4 pounds, although they don't give the actual weight of their heads for some reason. It still splits quite well, but I'd like to have, or at least try, a Fiskars with a 6 or 8 pound maul head on it.



They do a maul X37, X39 & X46 but only available I Europe Iam afraid.

CLICKY

I like my X25


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 18, 2014)

Rossco said:


> They do a maul X37, X39 & X46 but only available I Europe Iam afraid.
> 
> CLICKY
> 
> I like my X25



Interesting!
Curious that they seem to abandon their metal wrapped head design on those large mauls, and go with the traditional handle through the hole in the head system.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope. A maul is a maul. An axe is an axe.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 18, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Nope. A maul is a maul. An axe is an axe.


Explain????


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2014)

They put the handle in a maul just like everybody else does. Just decided to put the wrap around on the axe.

Explain your problem with that please???


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 19, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> *They put the handle in a maul just like everybody else does*. Just decided to put the wrap around on the axe.
> 
> *Explain your problem with that please??? *



Actually I didn't say it was a problem, but since you asked, the problem is* everybody else's handles comes loose or breaks close to the head!*
My experience with the Fiskars X25 & X27 tells me the design of the metal wrapped head is much better then the traditional handle through the hole in the head axe or maul. I've never had another splitting axe or maul that I have used so extensively as the X25 or X27 without the heads coming loose or the handles breaking. So I`m curious if the wrapped head design works so well with the splitting axes, why did they not use it on the larger "mauls" too?.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 19, 2014)

Lumber-Jack said:


> metal wrapped head



My X27 doesn't have any metal wrapped head. It is fiberglass wrapping the head.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 19, 2014)

I guess you could be right, I originally thought the handles were some kind of composite material but someone in this forum posted about breaking their handle and said it was made of aluminium so I've been assuming that's what they were, but having never broke one myself I haven't been able to confirm it one way or the other.

Regardless of what they are made of, they seem to hold the head much better then the traditional handles design.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 19, 2014)

Fiskars handles are all fiberglass reinforced plastic, I have a few.


What I'd like to know, is the head on this 'new' super splitter like the X series or like the old super splitter. I have the original SS, head is slightly heavier than an X25 and has a steeper v angle.


----------



## Maul4life (Oct 20, 2014)

It's a maintenance issue. If you are diligent with your wood handles and maintain them through all the seasons, loosening is not an issue. If you want a maul you can leave in the corner of a woodshed and call upon when the moment hits you...wood may cause you problems. I soak my heads in mineral oil in the fall and spring. I wipe them down after each use (a little mineral oil) and keep them in a dry cabin that I hold the temp around 54 all winter...my heads don't slip. I am s little fanatical about my equipment...admittedly. But, we all have our "things"...


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 20, 2014)

I walk my heads so they dont slip out. I dont care if they rust they sit in my shed and shine up after a few rounds. My handles break at the head from where the handle hits the wood.


----------

